# I dropped out of college.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I dropped out of a 2 year college. I was hoping to complete a two year degree and then transfer, but I dropped out. I withdrew from all of my classes in the middle of the semester.
I just don't feel it. I have no friends, I spend my time studying alone, I don't participate in class due to anxiety, I have mediocre grades (3.0), and I struggle to meet the deadlines due to depression and just the lack of motivation to do anything. Even waking up is hard. I hate my life.

I was really afraid to drop out, but now I kinda feel good. I haven't told my parents, and probably won't tell them until I manage to move out the house and provide for myself (which will hopefully happen this year, hopefully). I'm sort of glad that I did. I feel more in control of my life, but at the same time I wonder if I have made a mistake. I usually let my parents boss me around, but this time I felt that I had to make this decision. I don't know, maybe I ****ed up. F it, my life is ****ed anyways.

I can always go back next semester, but 5 W grades probably won't do me much good.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds like my time at university where I considered dropping out everyday. No friends, time spent all alone and taking 6 years to do a 3 year degree due to my mental health issues. You're only 20, you have so much time to really consider where you want your life to lead, you've worked out that what you were studying isn't for you so you still have plenty of time to consider your options and you shouldn't be so down about it, as you said you can always go back next semester.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Withdrawing from classes is the smart way to go. I used to just stop going and ended up with lots of F's on my transcript. Eventually I did get my degree. Just be careful, they might put you on double secret probation


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

That's the SA mindset--avoidance. You avoid uncomfortable situations to feel comfortable immediately. The problem is that in the long term the avoidance leads to missed opportunities and long term misery.

You think you can somehow escape or avoid the discomfort. You can for now but in the long run, you'll have to work harder to earn money. You may feel embarrassed about not having a college degree which adds more to your SA. It may make it more difficult for you to get a wife/girlfriend. But the worse thing is it establishes a pattern of running away and avoiding. It's retreating from life. You keep retreating and retreating until you have no life. 

I had this period in college where I couldn't handle it. I stopped going for 2 years. I didn't tell my parents. I just pretended I was going to school for 2 full years until I had to graduate and there was no way to keep up the lie. It was the beginning of a serious descent into depression and anxiety. My SA became much much worse now that I wasn't interacting with people as much. 

Talk to your parents. Get some help. Go back to school.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i hope you weren't already a year into it or anything. if its just the first semester, then thats not so bad


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I never even tried. Now I'm living a miserable life. Just worthless human being who should of never been born.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ws aren't so bad. They won't affect your GPA.


----------



## theejuls (Feb 21, 2017)

It's understandable. College is tough, especially the social scene. Although people place high importance on the academic part, they fail to realize that the real catch to any higher education is the social scene. Nobody would go into hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of debt for a piece paper without at least partying a bit.

It's fine to take things slow. After I got kicked out of school, I found that attending online school and taking less than 10 credits per semester was really helpful. You won't get your degree in the amount of time that you may want, but overall it's a good, stable approach to take when you have depression. It also helps if you're strapped for cash or have other things going on in your life. The real downside to online learning though is that administrators are getting real strict on guidelines so make sure to read the syllabus before any class.

W grades are kind of a weird thing. They don't affect your GPA, although if you wanted to transfer to some high-end schools then they do kind of go against you, but even then it's still very situational.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Its time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_College_Dropout


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

You only dropped out for a semester. If you couldn't keep up or stay motivated then it's fine to withdraw from the semester. You can go back and take online classes, even summer school ones to get rid of more of the useless 'breadth" requirements.

Think about it this way. If you got upset about not socializing well or not being able to, it's not going to matter a year or two from now. The next two years are going to pass by no matter what. If you have degree goals, it's better to have passed those classes and get them done with so you don't have to take them again rather than two years later and still having to do them no matter how well your social life was. But I guess that's up to you on what your degree goals are. Even normies who have it all can't stop time and every year goes by for everyone no matter what.


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Part of the reason I dropped out of my two year and I regret every second of it. Now I owe the college money and can't go back until the debt is paid. Sigh.


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

College isn't for everyone. If you're happy without the college education and making good money, don't be ashame.

I dropped out too, but eventually went back.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad to hear it. I dropped out of highschool after the first year and never regretted it. Best decision I've ever made.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

If you're struggling academically and socially then i don't think there is much point in remaining. My second time in college just didn't feel right. Right from the beginning i had doubts and then i moved out of my student accomodation after a month because of mean flatmates. Two years later i still had no friends, i lacked motivation and was behind with the work. I also started to ecoerience major depression for the first time in my life. On top of all that i was being emotionally bullied by a couple of people on my course. I told them i wanted to quit but my supervisor begged me to stay so i was dragged through to the end after being given an extension. A big part of me wishes i had left the course as my instincts were telling me to.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i imagine that was a difficult decision to make, good for you for deciding on it. i wish you the best with whatever comes next.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Most people aren't aware of this, even I wasn't until an advisor informed me before I withdrew from all my courses one semester, but it's possible to push for a "medical withdrawal" (that is if you live in the U.S.). What this means is that your school records for that semester are completely wiped out as if they weren't there to begin with, so there will be no F's or W's appearing on your transcript. You may also get a full refund that you spent on your tuition. You just need to fill out some forms with an advisor and provide proof of your anxiety/depression, usually in the form of a letter from your doctor. I wish more awareness would be spread about this procedure. It sure would have saved me and other SAS users in previous semesters.

But there could be different effects depending on your school's policy, so you will need to check and receive info from an advisor about this.


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> Glad to hear it. I dropped out of highschool after the first year and never regretted it. Best decision I've ever made.


How is dropping out of highschool the best decision you ever made?Did you start some successful business after dropping out?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

OneStarOneWish said:


> How is dropping out of highschool the best decision you ever made?Did you start some successful business after dropping out?


No, but I was no longer doing something that I hate. Staying home not working feels great


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> No, but I was no longer doing something that I hate. Staying home not working feels great


Thats strange i read quite a few of your posts and you have a lot of borderline/sociopathic tendencies i think you would have fit right into highschool,no offense just my opinion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CaptainMarvel said:


> That's the SA mindset--avoidance. You avoid uncomfortable situations to feel comfortable immediately. The problem is that in the long term the avoidance leads to missed opportunities and long term misery.
> 
> You think you can somehow escape or avoid the discomfort. You can for now but in the long run, you'll have to work harder to earn money. You may feel embarrassed about not having a college degree which adds more to your SA. It may make it more difficult for you to get a wife/girlfriend. But the worse thing is it establishes a pattern of running away and avoiding. It's retreating from life. You keep retreating and retreating until you have no life.
> 
> ...


 @2Milk ^This

It isn't just this; it's everything. There will always be times where we have SA. If it isn't one thing; it's another.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> @2MilkThere will always be times where we have SA. If it isn't one thing; it's another.


Yeah thats how Ive been feeling about it lately while trying to acclimate to this place Im interning at. I thought I had a pretty good handle on my anxiety, but it rears its ugly head at the worst times. You just gotta keep going despite everything.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

IDK, maybe I'll return next semester. 

So far, I feel good about my decision. I honestly haven't felt depressed since I withdrew from my classes. Which is ****ing weird because I'm always depressed. I feel a huge relief. I love the feeling of not being forced into a room with people I don't care about. At work I'm also forced to work with a lot of people that I don't like, but at least I get paid for it.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> No, but I was no longer doing something that I hate. Staying home not working feels great


If staying home and not working was an option for me, I would have dropped out of school a long time ago. I think that you made a great decision.


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

Destormjanina1 said:


> Part of the reason I dropped out of my two year and I regret every second of it. Now I owe the college money and can't go back until the debt is paid. Sigh.


This bothered me as well. I dropped out of college at 21 with an outstanding debt of about $26,000. :frown2:

After finally getting that debt paid back in 5 years, I'd rather just finish my 2 year associates and not deal with college ever again...


----------



## anonymous2889 (Feb 11, 2017)

I've dropped out once too. I got into a med school in 2015, hated it since the first day because the school was complete BS, some lecturers couldn't English properly, some staff were unprofessional and didn't have patience, and my peers were spoiled brats who only cared about hanging out together. I wanted to leave that damned place every day, and every day I would look down from my balcony on the 16th floor because too many things were going on and I was terrified. A year later, I finally left and things were still messy. But now I am studying at another decent college in a foreign land. Many things in this semester are going against me, but it still beats staying in that med school.


----------

